# Logosol M5



## bowtechmadman (May 13, 2011)

Found a pretty good deal (I think) on CL. Now time to start researching all the tips/tricks that have been posted over the years.
Today I picked up from CL a Logosol M5 that looks to be in very good shape for 500 w/ a box full of an Stihl 066 (shop told them it needed new crank seals to the tun of 400 bucks, cosmetically the saw in excellent condition Piston looks good but the cylinder looks like it has some light scoring.
So how do you think I did...500 bucks for the mill, box of about 8 chains, 18 and 32" bar for picco chain, and an 066 that was stripped down and put in a box by the dealer.


----------



## mtngun (May 13, 2011)

You made out like a bandit. Have fun ! :msp_smile:


----------



## gemniii (May 14, 2011)

Well


> 500 bucks for the mill, box of about 8 chains, 18 and 32" bar for picco chain, and an 066


 isn't bad.
But THEN you throw in a Logosol M5!


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 14, 2011)

Anyone have the M5 that can give me some inside information on tips they have learned over the years? The 066 has 7pin picco sprocket but will be awhile before i have that up and ready to run. I'm going to put my 395, or P100 on it and deal with a little bigger kerf for awhile 3/8.
Been contemplating different ramps to push the logs up onto the mill, would love to see some pictures of others


----------



## Talltom (May 14, 2011)

$500 for that mill is a steal, even if you never get the saw running. Logosol sells bars for the picco chain that fit Huskies. You can purchase them on their website, which also has a ton of information and tips for using their mills. You can download the M-5 manual from that site. They also have a user forum. It isn't nearly as active as this one, but it's specific to the Logosol products. 

The sprocket cover on Huskies isn't parallel to the bar. so you will need to shim the saw sled to make the bar parallel to the guide rail. You'll want to pay close attention to all of the tune up procedures. They do get out of alignment, especially when they're partially disassembled and moved.

I've had an M-5 for 14 years and love it. It's a lot easier milling up off the ground, but then you have to get the log up onto the mill. The manual shows how to make ramps, but it can still be difficult if you're working alone. I try to put the mill in front of a big tree and roll the logs up the ramp onto the mill using a winch. If the log is too big for the mill, you can attach the mill to the log upside down (They have a guide for "inversion cutting." )


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 14, 2011)

I'm thinking I can use my tractor with front end loader to make getting logs up a bit easier. Winching also sounds like a great idea. I'll be going crazy for the next couple weeks waiting on another call from the lady I purchased the mill from. She has an ATV log arch and a hand arch from Logrite that she wants to sell. She say's I have first chance at them so hopefully she follows through, and the price resembles what I paid for the mill.


----------



## gemniii (May 15, 2011)

You hadn't mentioned a tractor.
You might want to look into a set of pallet forks for the 3pt. 
Normally the 3pt will lift a lot more than the FEL.
My Kubota B7610 can lift about 1300 lbs on the 3pt but only about 500lbs in front of the FEL.


----------



## bradpj53 (May 15, 2011)

gemniii said:


> You hadn't mentioned a tractor.
> You might want to look into a set of pallet forks for the 3pt.
> Normally the 3pt will lift a lot more than the FEL.
> My Kubota B7610 can lift about 1300 lbs on the 3pt but only about 500lbs in front of the FEL.


 
Congrats on the score! Even better than pallet forks is a grapple for the front end loader; hydraulic claws that will allow you to laugh at a stem that would break the backs of two men. They come in different flavors and configurations; my current one is called a root grapple, with relatively short, curved claws. Fantastic for picking up a single stem. Another common one is a brush grapple with long, flat bars on the bottom and a claw or two on top. They can be spendy but I have found mine to be one of my most frequently used implements around my small farm and woodlot. My New Holland 40 HP Boomer is rated for 2000 lbs up front; the grapple itself is 250 -300 lbs but that leaves lots of muscle. You do need a set of hydraulic remotes for power. The forum Tractorbynet.com will give you several weeks browsing and reading on this very popular topic.

Brad


----------



## rmount (May 15, 2011)

Great buy! That would be a good price for either the mill or the saw; for both together its an envious deal.

I have an M7 and use ramps somewhat designed on Logosol's plans and using their ramp to frame attachment plates. Works well and I can load anything I want to cut by myself. The pins are old jack handles and I push a 2x2 or 4x4 with my shin as a wedge to hold the log while I reposition the cant hook.


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Rmount...picture is worth a thousand words for me. Nice set up you have there. Pretty envious of that log arch you have, hoping I get a call in a couple weeks with the offer to buy the log arch she has.


----------



## bradpj53 (May 15, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

I'm brand new to milling and wanting to learn. How useful will wood from the 1st loaded log, with the pronounced crook, turn out to be? I thought only straight, upright fewer-knots-the-better stems were worth sawing. Educate me please!

brad


----------



## rmount (May 15, 2011)

bradpj53 said:


> I'm brand new to milling and wanting to learn. How useful will wood from the 1st loaded log, with the pronounced crook, turn out to be? I thought only straight, upright fewer-knots-the-better stems were worth sawing. Educate me please!
> 
> brad


 
I think that log yielded [email protected], a bunch of sawdust and 4 ugly slabs!
The 2x4s went into framing an outhouse, the sawdust filled a low spot around the mill and the slabs went into a wet section of the trail. Was it worth it? For me yes, but I'm retired and have very little time pressure and I enjoy cutting and milling. If I was pressed for time and looking for lumber for a specific project that log would have stayed in the bush.


----------



## OhioGregg (May 22, 2011)

Congrats on the M5 Mill & saw Rod! A couple years ago I wanted to try my hand at milling and wanted the M7 Woodworkers mill. But I just couldn't handle the price, so I opted for the Logosol Big Mill Basic. It uses the rail from an M7 that you mount on home made log table or directly on the log using some brackets.

I coppied mine from the Logosol plan, but used 2x12's instead of 2x6's so I could get it up higher, so I could stand upright and push the saw down the rail. It works great, but cannot "walk" the logs up the steps, as they are to high and close together. At least for good size logs anyway. So I just use a 3pt. mounted boom pole on a tractor to get the logs on the mill.

The brackets used on this for cut adjustment are in 1/4" increments. But I have been using standard 3/8" ripping chain from Baileys. So it throws the board thickness off by a 1/8". Not really a problem, but I guess the Logosol mills were designed to be used with the narrow kerf Picco chain. To match up correctly.

Anyway, have fun milling!!! Its kinda fun actually. I just don't do as much of it as I thought I would. Here are a couple pics of my PoorMans Logosol setup. LOL























Gregg,


----------

